# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  تفسير بعض الآيات من سورة الفجر

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
السؤال:* *بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ محمد. هذا مستمع من اليمن الشمالي الأخ فريد عبد الله يسأل عن الآيات الكريمات في سورة الفجر أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ﴿وَالْفَجْرِ ۞وَلَيَالٍ عَشْرٍ ۞وَالشَّفْعِ وَالْوَتْرِ ۞وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَسْرِ ۞هَلْ فِي ذَلِكَ قَسَمٌ لِذِي حِجْرٍ﴾
**

الجواب:
**
الشيخ: أي نعم. هذه  الأشياء التي أقسم الله تعالى بها من آيات الله عز وجل الدالة على كمال قدرته وعظمته، فالفجر الساطع المنفلق بعد الظلمة الدامسة من آيات الله عز وجل؛ لأنه لا يقدر أحد أن يأتي بالشمس التي هذا مقدم ضوئها إلا الله عز وجل، وفي الفجر من آيات الله تغير الأفق وانفتاح النور على الناس وفتح باب معايشهم وغير ذلك من الأمور التي يخفى علينا كثير منها، ولكنه من آيات الله العظيمة،

أما الليالي العشر فإنها إما الليالي العشر من رمضان التي فيها ليلة القدر، وليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر، وفي كل ليلة من الليالي العشر وغيرها أيضاً «ينزل الله عز وجل حين يبقى ثلث الليل الأخير إلى السماء الدنيا على وجه لا يعلم كيفيته إلا هو سبحانه وتعالى، فيقول: من يدعوني فأستجيب له، من يسألني فأعطيه، من يستغفرني فأغفر له»، وإما أن تكون الليالي العشر عشر ذي الحجة التي قال فيها الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيهنّ أحب إلى الله من هذه الأيام العشر». فإن العمل  الصالح في عشر ذي الحجة أفضل من العمل الصالح في عشر رمضان في أيام عشر رمضان بهذا الحديث،

وإنني بهذه المناسبة أود أن أذكر إخواني المسلمين إلى اغتنام الفرصة في هذه الأيام العشرة؛ فإن أكثر المسلمين في غفلة عن فضلها وفضل العمل فيها، ولهذا تمر عليهم وكأنها أيام عادية لا تختص بفضل، فينبغي في ذي عشر ذي الحجة كثرة الطاعة والعمل الصالح بالصلاة والصدقة والصيام وغير ذلك مما يقرب إلى الله تعالى،

وأما الشفع والوتر فقيل: إنه إقسام بالمخلوق والخالق، فالشفع المخلوق والوتر الله عز وجل، كما قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إن الله وتر يحب الوتر». وأما الشفع فهو المخلوق لقوله تعالى: ﴿ومن كل شيء خلقنا زوجين لعلكم تذكرون﴾. وأما قوله: والليل إذا يسر فهو إقسام بالليل عند سريانه وشيوع ظلمته، وهو أيضاً من آيات الله، وهو مقابل الإقسام بالفجر، فإن الليل ظلمة يسكن فيه الناس ويستعيدون نشاطهم بالنوم الذي جعله الله تعالى ثباتاًَ ليقطعوا التعب السابق وليجددوا القوة للعمل اللاحق، فأقسم الله تعالى بهذه الأشياء 

وقال بعدها: ﴿هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر﴾. وهذا الاستفهام للتقرير، أي أن هذا قسم عظيم يعرفه كل ذي حجر، والحجر هنا بمعنى العقل، كل عاقل يتدبر ما في هذه الأشياء التي أقسم الله بها يتبين له عظمة هذا القسم، وأما المقسم عليه فقد اختلف فيه النحويون، وليس هذا موضع بسطه، لكن أحب أن أنبه على فائدة مهمة لطالب العلم وهي أن الله تعالى عز وجل أحياناً يقسم بأشياء دالة على عظمته وقدرته ليبين بهذا القسم عظمة هذه الأشياء وأنها من آيات الله سبحانه وتعالى العظيمة، وإن لم يكن هناك شيء مقسم عليه، ومن ذلك مثلاً قوله تعالى: ﴿لا أقسم بيوم القيامة *ولا أقسم بالنفس اللوامة *أيحسب الإنسان أن لن نجمع عظامه﴾. فإن بعض النحويين يقول: إن في المقسم به دليل على المقسم عليه فلا يحتاج إلى قسم، ومن أراد التوسع في هذا فعليه بقراءة [التبيان بأقسام القرآن] لشمس الدين ابن قيم الجوزية، أحد تلاميذ شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية رحمهم الله. نعم.


*https://binothaimeen.net/content/9023

----------

